# Hot Flushes........



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Firstly I wanted to say how sorry I am to everyone who have failed IVF...I have just failed my first cycle and i think probably my only one!!
I had 2 eggs transferred on the 22nd of January and I started bleeding on the 1st of Feb, I had a blood test on the 3rd of Feb, they told me to stop the progesterone...I was very low but i am starting to pick myself up now!! The only thing i wanted to ask is has anyone got any hot flushes resulting from a failed IVF. I am going completely crazy, drentch all the time.... can't even dry my hair. I have my following up app tomorrow so i will ask to get a blood test!!! I am 37, hope I have not started menaupose cos my egg level is 1.19...
Hope someone can tell me it is normal to have hot flushes for so long!!!

Kiki xxxxxxx


----------



## jack12 (May 14, 2009)

sorry to hear of your failed treatment. Im in the same boat. you are not alone with the flushes. mine lasted bout 6wks after too. keep your chin up hun xxxxxx


----------



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

jack12 said:


> sorry to hear of your failed treatment. Im in the same boat. you are not alone with the flushes. mine lasted bout 6wks after too. keep your chin up hun xxxxxx


Hi hun,

Thanks for your reply, really been going crazy, it used to be all night, so bad that i could only sleep 4 hrs a night and sometime had to get a small towel around my neck and my DP thought it would be funny to call me Rocky!! 
Now i have 1 when i wake up and then about 8 in the day!! I hate it so much and just because of that i don't really want to do this treatment again!
I was on Gonal F, max dose 375, did not respond for the 1st 9 days then made 2 follicules grew so had to do treatment for another 12 days..probably why i am full of the stuff still!!
Sorry it did not work for you either!!! 
Will see what the doc say tomorrow at the follow up app
Are you going to try again?

lots of 

kiki xxxx


----------

